# Does Battery Operated Aerators Work?



## huntnnut (Apr 21, 2005)

Just curious if anyones had any luck with the cheap 9 volt battery powered aerators like you would use on a minnow bucket or would one with leads that hook up to a 12 volt system be my best bet?  In other words it would kind of defeat the purpose if I had to change out a battery every other day if they don't last very long.


----------



## Jorge (Apr 21, 2005)

huntnnut,

I have used the 12-volt aerator in the past but usually end up having to re-attach the clamps at some time during the day while lying in water on the bottom of the boat. I usually end up getting the elmo shocked out of me to my fishing buddies' pleasure.    We now use a battery powered aerator and a five gallon bucket on Apalachicola Bay all the time. Runs on 2 D-cell batteries and has a bubble stone at the end of the air tube. We always keep an extra set of batteries, but the batteries usually last us for the entire 2 or 3 days we are fishing. It does a good job keeping shrimp alive but pogies will not last very long.

Jorge


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input Jorge!  

I said 9-volt, though I wasn't really sure what type batteries they typically use.  If they work well on shrimp, I'm sure they would be fine with crappie minnows.  I'm currently using a 5-gal bucket though sometimes the minnows don't last very long when you get a bunch of them in the bucket and was looking for someway to keep them alive longer.

Btw, that 12VDC power packs a pretty good punch...  

Thanks again!


----------



## jay sullivent (Apr 21, 2005)

i have never heard of anyone being shocked by a DC battery. i have a 12 volt "power bubbles" on my herring tank and it works perfectly.  cut the alligator clips off and put these on and you will never have to worry about a bad connection.


----------



## Jorge (Apr 21, 2005)

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> i have never heard of anyone being shocked by a DC battery.


Wasn't talking about DC batteries. Lie belly down in water on the bottom of a Carolina Skiff while trying to get corroded clamps to stay attached to the boat battery under the rear deck. Trust me it will both light you up  and provide enjoyment for your buddies  .


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 22, 2005)

jay sullivent said:
			
		

> i have never heard of anyone being shocked by a DC battery QUOTE]
> 
> I have and it hurts.  Straight line DC probably hurts more than 110vac though it won't normally harm you like some of the higher AC voltages can.  Most injuries from low voltage electrical shocks are caused by falls and such preceeding the actual shock.
> 
> ...


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 22, 2005)

this one is on sale at bass pro for 8.99
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=15953&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Bilgerat, I found one like that at Wally World last night for around $5 and went ahead and got it, though a pair of D cell batteries was about $3...


----------

